# Help Req Please for my Friend on an EVO



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

And Yes I have posted this in the MLR :blahblah: 

My friend has just put a deposit on an EVO II but can not get an Insurance company to insure him...............
He is 46 more than 10 years protected no claims
More than 10 years without any accidents or convictions
No points on License
Works as a Mechanic up London and drives Bentleys etc on a daily basis.
Car has Cat 1
Car garged at night
All the major compainies have quoted on line but the crunch comes when he phones up to confirm they say because he has not owned and insured a performance car in the last 5 years they can not touch him. He has had a BMW 316 for the last 13 years.
He has managed to secure just one company who will insure him for £880, can anyone give him anywhere to phone.
He has not got internet at the moment hence I,m asking for anyone who knows where to contact.

Hoping someone will come up with a good company :thumbsup: 

Thanx and best regards Alan


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I presume he has tried the usual companies?

A-Plan
Adrian Flux
Liverpool Victoria
Sky Insurance

Seem's stupid for his age and no claims! A-plan knocked nearly 1k off my first quote...


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

never heard that you've not had one before so you can't have one now line?

sounds a bit stupid.

Tesco did my first Skyline and I'd never had one before.
A plan are cheaper.

Thoes on line quotes are crap.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Try it under a classic car policy


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

try 1st qoute mate 

sounds like a load of rubbish they saying to be honest as i insured my first jap car with over 450bhp fully comp for £1100 and thats with never even owneing a perfomance car and having no ncb and i was only 20 at the time went down to £800 after 1st year still only 22 and 1yrs ncb


----------



## markandsel (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hiya from Mark and Sel*

Try LV, they are Frizzell and are very good - just got a price of £505 for a R33 GTR Skyline so very happy indeed!

Have you tried moneysupermarket.com? theres an insurance section and they scout around on your behalf.

I'll see if LV do a discount for "reccomend a friend" too, you never know it may save you a few quid if they do.

Good Luck & let us know how you get on.

MarkandSel



drifter-boy said:


> try 1st qoute mate
> 
> sounds like a load of rubbish they saying to be honest as i insured my first jap car with over 450bhp fully comp for £1100 and thats with never even owneing a perfomance car and having no ncb and i was only 20 at the time went down to £800 after 1st year still only 22 and 1yrs ncb


----------

